# Dumb question - KWPN and names



## zoon (28 December 2008)

If a horse is reg. KWPN for instance does it have papers or a special passport?

sometimes you just have to come out with these dumb questions!

Thinking of buying a horse that is advertised as reg. KWPN and although his breeding isn't hugely important to me (hence the ignorance) would be nice to know what I should be asking to see to support this.

Also he was a 2003 foal so if this is true should his name not begin with W?


----------



## Ludi-doodi (28 December 2008)

If it's registered KWPN it should have a KWPN passport. The one I have is a dark burgandy colour andwith the logo etc in gold.  It's quite a thick document (over 40 pages) and it comes in both english and dutch langague on each page.  

As for the name I did once hear that the KWPN do use the same letter for all foals born in that year but I've no idea what letter for what year!   If it helps Ludo was born in 1993


----------



## Anastasia (28 December 2008)

If your horse is KWPN it has Ownership papers  *and * a Passport.  

Each year there is a letter of the alphabet that is used, for 2009 the letter for each foal name is "E".  Some letters are not used.  You can also change the name of the horse up until the age of 3, after which the name cannot be changed.

You are correct in that if a horse was born in 2003 that the name will begin with "W".


----------



## Matafleur (28 December 2008)

Sorry to highjack but how would I find out which letter was used for each year?

Is it compulsory to follow the year's letter wwhen registering a foal?

Thanks


----------



## SJFAN (28 December 2008)

They work through the alphabet, but skip over X I think! Yes it is mandatory.  SF and BWP use the same system but each country has a different letter each year.  Competition names may be changed e.g. Big Ben (World Cup winner in 1988 and 89) was a BWP who would have had a W name.


----------



## zoon (28 December 2008)

If the horses passport simply says "W" can he be given a W name and have the passport changed even though he is 5?  He already has a stable name but it'b be nice to ahev more than W on his passport!

This is not my horse btw - a horse I am looking at with view to buy.  So I should be looking at papers and a passport if the seller turns out not to be telling porkeys, which I expect she may be.  I get the impression there is something amiss, but too curious to walk away.  He is lovely so all I can guess is that his is not reg KWPN as advertised or will not pass the vetting!

The horse is a lovely marked leopard spotted gelding - can a KWPN horse be spotted?


----------



## eventrider23 (28 December 2008)

If I remember correctly, Big Ben's BWP name was Winston - after Winston Churchill....yes I am full of strange facts tonight! LOL 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Def prefer Big Ben to Winston!!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 December 2008)

That's correct about Ben - Winston.  

Personally, I don't like it when people change horses names but at least they could stick to the conventions, especially as they aren't arbitrary but tell you something about the horse.  

On the spotted KWPN front . . .that does sound suspicious.  Obviously they have their well known coloured line but in order for there to be fully approved spotted horses then they would have had to approve horses of that colour from some other registry and I can't think which warmblood book would have been the source.  It would be interesting to see his papers.

He may have a "certificate of registration" if he has one KWPN parent.  This is merely for identification and doesn't convey approved status.


----------



## clair (29 December 2008)

Would a knabstrupper (sp?) be accepted for grading/reg with them??


----------



## TarrSteps (29 December 2008)

I don't know.  They may now have a reciprocal agreement for grading and/or have accepted a horse through the approval process.  That's why it would be interesting to see the pedigree as it would show where the colour came from.  (A bit like Tina D in the coloured horses.)


----------



## markvannunen (29 December 2008)

A horse with ( not KWPN registered ) a spotted sire or dam can be registered KWPN, but only reg. B


----------



## zoon (29 December 2008)

Well he's marked like this - 
http://www.aphcuk.org/images/LeopardCEM.JPG
Typical leopard spotted appaloosa - but advertised a reg KWPN. I know the dealer is a tad dodgy, but sometimes you see a horse and just can't help yourself (I went to the yard to actually watch a mate jump in a competition)


----------



## markvannunen (29 December 2008)

It can be. There is an appaloosa by Gribaldi in Holland. He offcourse would have a reg. B because of his spotted dam but...if this was a mare and you use a KWPN approved or acknewledged stallion on her you would receive normal foalbook papers.

Below is the appaloosa Gribaldi, approved in Holland with the Dutch Appaloosa Studbook


----------



## TarrSteps (29 December 2008)

Out of curiosity, is the horse above KWPN approved, Mark?  Has he been performance tested?  

Yeah, I'd be wanting to see some papers. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think it's more likely, as mentioned, he has one KWPN family and a Reg. B certificate or (as I saw recently) he's actually got a passport from some other Dutch registering authority rather than an actually studbook.  Some people don't know/care about the difference.

That said, if he's a gelding and otherwise what you want, being registered isn't the be all and end all.  What would worry me more is if they're not being straight about that and/or don't know his proper history, what else is being left out?  

A friend of mine bought a horse with German papers . . . I don't speak German but I've read enough papers to know colours etc and this horse wasn't even the right colour!  Some people have to try.


----------



## markvannunen (29 December 2008)

He is not approved for the KWPN but for the Appaloosa studbook.

The half friesian stallion below is licensed with the AES but registered with the KWPN. Reg. B. offcourse


----------



## volatis (29 December 2008)

friesians aren't really my thing, but that does look flashy!


----------



## markvannunen (29 December 2008)

He is also the first stallion being approved in the new Danish Barock Pinto Studbook


----------

